# Got My ROH!!



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

I can't believe it! Ordered it Thursday afternoon and it arrived today! I love it. It's soft and gorgeous and bends back easily. Here's a pic, taken in natural light with no flash:










I'll post more pics once my new skin gets here!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!! Don't you love the craftsmanship of Oberon? Enjoy NYC!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Isn't it just beautiful? The color is just spectacular.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Very Nice!!   It looks wonderful.
kjn


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow......you ordered it Thursday? I ordered mine last Monday and I only live an hour away from Oberon!   Hopefully mine will come soon.  I'll try to be patient.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Whoa. Beautiful picture, NYC.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

It is gorgeous!!!  I love seeing all the colors but I am going to go with Saddle.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Pomlover, did you order a K1 or K2 cover? Mine is a K1 so maybe that's why it came so fast?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

That may explain it then! Mine is for a K2


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It is so beautiful. Really good picture. I can't wait to see it with the skin. Can't believe you got it so quickly. They must be working overtime.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

That purple is really pretty.

I ordered a K2 Hokusai wave in taupe on Thursday and got a ship notice today! 
<doing the happy dance>


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I can't believe it! Ordered it Thursday afternoon and it arrived today! I love it. It's soft and gorgeous and bends back easily. Here's a pic, taken in natural light with no flash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so jealous!! I ordered my purple ROH on Thursday also and I haven't heard a word : ( Thanks for posting the pic. It sure is pretty : )


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I love mine.  I've gotten so many compliments on it from both men and women.  I thought I would end up taking the kindle out of the cover to read due to not having any cover for several weeks, but I've ended up leaving it in all the time.  

There are several other oberon covers I would love to have, but I don't need more than one and I'm trying not to purchase things unnecessarily.  (especially since some people think even one is unnecessary)


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Wonderful picture!  That's the one I have.  It"s just gorgeous and your picture shows it very accurately.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

This picture of the ROH is beautiful.  Just wondering does this purple cover have an odor?  There was another thread where the person couldn't stand the smell.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

stop, stop, I've taught you too well! You're turning on me now!

Must have purple ROH...Must have ROH...must not succumb...must not succumb....


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Too funny Betsy, aren't you the ultimate enabler?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, and I've created a monster.  A lot of monsters, in fact.

Actually, if you look at the early Levenger threads I've always had poor impulse control...

Betsy


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

B-Kay said:


> This picture of the ROH is beautiful. Just wondering does this purple cover have an odor? There was another thread where the person couldn't stand the smell.


I can speak for mine which came last week. No chemical odor at all. Just the delicious smell of real leather.
I think it was lindnet who had the problem with a purple ROH that had an odor. Maybe she'll see this and let us know how it is now. I'll find out where she is because, you know, I'm her stalker! LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

B-Kay said:


> This picture of the ROH is beautiful. Just wondering does this purple cover have an odor? There was another thread where the person couldn't stand the smell.


Mine just smells like leather.


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

Oberon have got to be slapping themselves on the back with the purple RoH.  It's really struck a chord among many Kindlers.  That pic is just gorgeous.

And the zombie cat really did make me laugh out loud!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> It is gorgeous!!! I love seeing all the colors but I am going to go with Saddle.


The Saddle is gorgeous too, ladyknight. I'm thinking of getting Creekbed Maple in Saddle. Although, I would really like to see a picture posted in the Green.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you for the feedback.  I was wondering if the smell issue had been resolved and it appears it has.  Betsy, let us know when you order the ROH.  LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sitting here with my hands over my eyes mumbling "will not buy....will not buy".

Maybe I could give my Tree of Life to my brother, who only has the original Amazon cover.  Do I like him that much?  Hmmmm.  

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm sitting here with my hands over my eyes mumbling "will not buy....will not buy".


Buy it....you know you want it...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Thanks everyone! Pomlover, did you order a K1 or K2 cover? Mine is a K1 so maybe that's why it came so fast?


It's a beautiful cover, NYCKF! Congratulations....I am sure you'll love it as much as I love mine.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm sitting here with my hands over my eyes mumbling "will not buy....will not buy".
> 
> Maybe I could give my Tree of Life to my brother, who only has the original Amazon cover. Do I like him that much? Hmmmm.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, you do. And brown is a nice manly cover and Eleanor would just love a new purple coat....

L


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

ROH, ROH, ROH (It's calling you!) ROH, ROH, ROH.....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Googlegirl said:


> That purple is really pretty.
> 
> I ordered a K2 Hokusai wave in taupe on Thursday and got a ship notice today!
> <doing the happy dance>


Please, please, please..I beg of you to post pictures when you get it. I've gotten it in my head that I must see this cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, and I've created a monster. A lot of monsters, in fact.
> 
> Actually, if you look at the early Levenger threads I've always had poor impulse control...
> 
> Betsy


I want to be just like you when I grow up Betsy..Everything I know, it's because of you.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie, you're right, Eleanor WOULD look fabulous in a new purple coat..The purple ROH is all the rage.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Back, back, all of you!










Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Eleanor, all dolled up:


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Just got my email saying that my purple ROH has shipped. Hooray!!!


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice! Great photo. Mine shipped on Friday and is making its long haul across the country. Can't wait!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to get my friend Harry to call up a patronis on you, Leslie!










(and congrats on all whose ROH is en route. Don't post pics. )

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, did that say don't?..sorry missed that....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy, you do realize that you're a mod in a dangerous area for someone who's tempted to spend money to doll up Eleanor but yet doesn't want to be tempted, right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I know, I know, you should have seen me when I worked in a quilting fabric store....










Betsy


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, I just can't get rid of that stalker chick, DD!    She tracked me down AGAIN!

Yes, I was the one who had the problem with the chemical smell of the purple ROH.  And I wasn't the only person who could smell it.  It did fade some, but not enough, you could smell that wonderful leather smell underneath, but the main smell was the chemical.  I'm not sure if it was dye or glue or what.  Anyway, I just couldn't deal with it not smelling like leather, so I took them up on their offer and sent it back.    I miss how beautiful it was!!

Now I've gone back to putting my naked Kindle into either my Waterfield sleeve bag, or the Borsa Bella sleeve that I made even more secure by adding plastic canvas inside.  It's not quite as luxurious as the Oberon, but I really like it anyway.  It sure doesn't match the Starry Night skin I got to go with the ROH, though!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

lindnet said:


> Wow, I just can't get rid of that stalker chick, DD!  She tracked me down AGAIN!
> 
> Yes, I was the one who had the problem with the chemical smell of the purple ROH. And I wasn't the only person who could smell it. It did fade some, but not enough, you could smell that wonderful leather smell underneath, but the main smell was the chemical. I'm not sure if it was dye or glue or what. Anyway, I just couldn't deal with it not smelling like leather, so I took them up on their offer and sent it back.  I miss how beautiful it was!!
> 
> Now I've gone back to putting my naked Kindle into either my Waterfield sleeve bag, or the Borsa Bella sleeve that I made even more secure by adding plastic canvas inside. It's not quite as luxurious as the Oberon, but I really like it anyway. It sure doesn't match the Starry Night skin I got to go with the ROH, though!


You should have asked for an exchange! I just sniffed mine again (My cat looked at me like I was crazy...LOL) and there's nothing but that lovely leather smell.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Please, please, please..I beg of you to post pictures when you get it. I've gotten it in my head that I must see this cover.


I definetely will! I don't think you're the only one who wants to see it either. 
Does anyone else have it in taupe yet?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh, did that say don't?..sorry missed that....


You are not a good person, Heather. 

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You are not a good person, Heather.
> 
> Betsy


But you love me anyway


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll post more pics once my new skin gets here! 
[/quote]

What skin did you order? I got my Lily on Saturday. I got my purple ROH on Friday but it was for a Kindle 1, not a Kindle 2. So now I am eagerly awaiting my replacement so I can finally put the two together!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

B-Kay said:


> This picture of the ROH is beautiful. Just wondering does this purple cover have an odor? There was another thread where the person couldn't stand the smell.


My ROH in purplr smelled quite nasty when I got it but after a week, the only smell was lovely leather!
patrisha


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> You should have asked for an exchange! I just sniffed mine again (My cat looked at me like I was crazy...LOL) and there's nothing but that lovely leather smell.


mine didn't smell either, just a leather smell.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

patrisha said:


> My ROH in purplr smelled quite nasty when I got it but after a week, the only smell was lovely leather!
> patrisha


I probably should have been more patient, the smell was getting a little better. But I just hated that I had spent that much money and it didn't smell right.

Ah well, I'm happy with the BorsaBella sleeve.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I just LOVE the ROH cover. I'm not a big purple fan (maybe because I got my fill of purple while in school since it was our school color). I would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it in blue.
But since I'm not good at waiting I'm thinking about getting the saddle color.
Does anyone have the saddle color ROH they can post??


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

farmwife"723" said:


> I just LOVE the ROH cover. I'm not a big purple fan (maybe because I got my fill of purple while in school since it was our school color). I would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it in blue.
> But since I'm not good at waiting I'm thinking about getting the saddle color.
> Does anyone have the saddle color ROH they can post??


I believe one KB member was scheduled to receive a saddle ROH today... I am hoping they did and will post pics!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

I got my ROH in saddle yesterday.  It really is beautiful.

It seems to me that mine is a bit stiffer than the Tree of Life I had on my K1, but just a bit.

I'm certain that it will "break in" nicely.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

For the record, the red River Garden had no odor at all.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

nelamvr6 said:


> I got my ROH in saddle yesterday. It really is beautiful.
> 
> It seems to me that mine is a bit stiffer than the Tree of Life I had on my K1, but just a bit.
> 
> I'm certain that it will "break in" nicely.


Congratulations! Any chance we can see pictures? Quite a few of us have been waiting for real-life pics of the ROH in saddle.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> Congratulations! Any chance we can see pictures? Quite a few of us have been waiting for real-life pics of the ROH in saddle.


Thanks!

Unfortunately I'm stuck with about 150 miles between me and my camera for at least a week....

BTW, no chemical odor with mine, just nice leather smell.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

akjak said:


> For the record, the red River Garden had no odor at all.


My Purple Butterfly just smells like leather to me - no weird odor.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I receive my saddle Roof Of Heaven a few hours ago.... I will post pictures tomorrow....


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I receive my saddle Roof Of Heaven a few hours ago.... I will post pictures tomorrow....


Thank you so much! Do you love it? I have one in my shopping cart on the Oberon site but am not letting myself click the buy button yet. I hope your pics put me over the edge~!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's very nice... My husband commented on how pretty it is... The one thing that I noticed is that the leather is not as veined as the other pictures I've seen, or as veined as my World Tree cover. The raised portions are smoother. It is a little stiff, but the cover has no odor other than leather....  It's very pretty, and so much slimmer than my K1 cover.....


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> It's very nice... My husband commented on how pretty it is... The one thing that I noticed is that the leather is not as veined as the other pictures I've seen, or as veined as my World Tree cover. The raised portions are smoother. It is a little stiff, but the cover has no odor other than leather.... It's very pretty, and so much slimmer than my K1 cover.....


Thanks for replying... I can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is my Roof of Heaven in saddle, which arrived yesterday..... with Velcro!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow that's interesting..there are no smooth parts on the Purple ROH..the parts that aren't tooled have a pebbled texture. I like yours a lot better-it seems to make the design stand out a lot more! Very nice!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Wow that's interesting..there are no smooth parts on the Purple ROH..the parts that aren't tooled have a pebbled texture. I like yours a lot better-it seems to make the design stand out a lot more! Very nice!


Strange, isn't it? I took it out of the box, and couldn't figure out why it looked _different_ than I expected it to. I looked up a picture of the purple one and realized that the pebbling of the leather was not very visible on mine.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting pics!  It is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Strange, isn't it? I took it out of the box, and couldn't figure out why it looked _different_ than I expected it to. I looked up a picture of the purple one and realized that the pebbling of the leather was not very visible on mine.


Now I wonder why that would be? Different leather used for Saddle maybe?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Now I wonder why that would be? Different leather used for Saddle maybe?


I would assume it's just variations in the leather. The leather is pebbled, it's just not as visible.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Pidgeon92, your ROH is lovely, I love the combination of the skin and cover.  It is nice to see this cover in different colors.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Pidgeon92, thanks for positng your pictures. I am planning to get the ROH in saddle with the corners and I have the Quest skin.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> It's very nice... My husband commented on how pretty it is... The one thing that I noticed is that the leather is not as veined as the other pictures I've seen, or as veined as my World Tree cover. The raised portions are smoother. It is a little stiff, but the cover has no odor other than leather.... It's very pretty, and so much slimmer than my K1 cover.....


I guess each piece of leather is unique and so each cover is really a work of art. Each one will look a little different. Your pictures are stunning. Enjoy it!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hoping my saddle ROH arrives today... 

It's here! Pics coming shortly! I* LOVE* IT!!!!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Presenting my Roof of Heaven cover in saddle. 
Pics are in natural light w/no flash and I believe they are very true to life.




































The cover is very soft and folds back easily. Almost softer than my Celtic Knots front design only cover.

I can't beleive I had any doubts about this color and/or design! I adore it! There is texture, but because of all the tooling the texture just doesn't show very much.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Now pics of my entire K2 accessories collection: ROH and Bold Celtic Knots with my BB and Belkin cases and Mighty Bright light.
I forgot to photograph my Amazon cover. Poor thing, don't know when I'll ever use it again!



















I can honestly say I am satisfied w/my accessories - for now!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Beautiful collection!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Everything is so well coordinated.  Beautiful!

Is that the 'Colorful Black' Borsa Bella fabric?  Looks wonderful with both covers.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

DD said:


> Everything is so well coordinated. Beautiful!
> 
> Is that the 'Colorful Black' Borsa Bella fabric? Looks wonderful with both covers.


Thank you! Yes, it is the Colorful Black. It is just the regular Kindle bag, to fit w/a cover, but a top zip instead of a side zip. I am waiting to see if I win the free travel bag before I buy one of those!


----------

